# Know Your Temps : Rydian



## TrolleyDave (Jan 23, 2011)

kyt info said:
			
		

> *know your temps info*
> 
> *for those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:*
> 
> ...






Spoiler



[titlerevious sessions!]
None yet!





Spoiler: upcoming sessions!




Jamstruth
Goli
_Chaz_
mucus
gifi4
monkat
RoxasIsSora
tigris
iFish
emigre
SoulSnatcher
Jolan
Urza
BoxShot
shlong
CamulaHikari
ProtoKun7
SkankyYankee
Schizoanalysis
SignZ
Dter ic
KingdomBlade
SylvWolf
The Pi
Vulpes Abnocto
Issac
basher11
Rockstar
Law
Splych
Orc
Argentum Vir
Infinite Zero
zeromac
naglaro00
Vigilante
MFDC12
Hachibei
Jax
prowler_
Shinigami357
Scott-105
Ace Faith
luke_c
AshuraZro
Splych
Vidboy10
Ireland 1
BobTheJoeBob
gameboy13
8BitWalugi
game01
boktor666
Attila13
ThePowerOutage
Nathan Drake
Antoligy
moozxy
Lolcat
30084pm
fudgenuts64
phoenixgoddess27
trolleydave



in the spotlight this session is : *Rydian
*


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jan 23, 2011)

Why a furry?
Why not a non-furry?
Are you monkat's bitch?
If yes, why?
If no, monkat said you were, are you calling monkat a liar?
How's the Rydian plushee?
Are you going into mass production soon?
Will it be made by child labour in China?
How can you stand for such exploitation?
Isn't the Rydian Â name worth more than that?


----------



## iFish (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi.

You excited about this KYT season?


----------



## Splych (Jan 23, 2011)

rydian - fur = ?
what do you think of the 3DS ?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

Why a furry?[/p]I partially cover that in my AKYT session.

Why not a non-furry?[/p]Fur is warm, yo.

Are you monkat's bitch?[/p]I AM NOT AT LIBERTY TO DISCUSS THIS INFORMATION, CITIZEN

If yes, why?[/p]Good dental.

If no, monkat said you were, are you calling monkat a liar?[/p]He may have mixed "rydian" with "kind of singapore".  Common mistake.

How's the Rydian plushee?[/p]Sitting on my shelf.

Are you going into mass production soon?[/p]God help the world if that's true...

Will it be made by child labour in China?[/p]I'm rated MA.

How can you stand for such exploitation?[/p]Good dental.

Isn't the Rydian © name worth more than that?[/p]There's the little matter of that time I accidentally took the dump of the century in the president's private toilet...


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi.[/p]Your answer should be in the form of a question.
I'm sorry but no, "Uvula" was the word we were looking for.  "Uvula".

You excited about this KYT season?[/p]I'm not wearing any pants! =D


----------



## Devin (Jan 23, 2011)

Who are you?
What are you?
When will you finish answering the Audio KYT questions?
Furry baby, or no furry baby?
Monkat, or Jesus?
Thoughts on meh?

That is all.


----------



## SmokeFox (Jan 23, 2011)

Who draw the dog that you use as pic?
What is the best game for NDS for you?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

rydian - fur = ?[/p]A shivering, cold Rydian.
WHY WOULD YOU DO SUCH A THING?!

what do you think of the 3DS ?[/p]Idunno'.  I'm excited for it, but the reports of nausea kinda' scare me.  Undecided.


----------



## Ikki (Jan 23, 2011)

Were you born a furry?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 23, 2011)

First KYT of Season 4 then, eh?
Should I come up with new questions?
Do I have to?
Should I post an obligatory "what is your opinion of me" question?
Who do you think will get quote #100?
How did you overtake me so quickly after I beat you to 4,000 posts? D:


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

Who are you?[/p]Rydian Ryuu Morrison.

What are you?[/p]A Cyrian-Louts.

When will you finish answering the Audio KYT questions?[/p]I finished a bit ago, but IIRC they're not doing it stand-alone, they're integrating it with something else, which is why it's not out yet.

Furry baby, or no furry baby?[/p]... for lunch?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Monkat, or Jesus?[/p]>>;
;
I'll answer when Jesus isn't paying attention...

Thoughts on meh?[/p]It's a word indicating disinterest!


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

Who draw the dog that you use as pic?[/p]Alliieennss.
http://alliieennss.deviantart.com/gallery/?catpath=/

What is the best game for NDS for you?[/p]Bangai-O spirits... or maybe Dawn of Sorrow... or Portrait of Ruin.  Though I AM rather fond of Super Princess Peach...


----------



## monkat (Jan 23, 2011)

WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE SMALL MAMMAL AND WHAT DO YOU THINK OF MONKAT'S NIPPLES?!


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

Were you born a furry?[/p]No.
I'd imagine that wouldn't have been fun for my mom...


----------



## Ikki (Jan 23, 2011)

How did you become one then?


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 23, 2011)

Would you go on the monkast?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

First KYT of Season 4 then, eh?[/p]My first KYT period.

Should I come up with new questions?[/p]Your face.

Do I have to?[/p]My face.

Should I post an obligatory "what is your opinion of me" question?[/p]No, because you already know I think you're cool.

Who do you think will get quote #100?[/p]The FBI.

How did you overtake me so quickly after I beat you to 4,000 posts? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/p]A healthy diet (lies), lots of exercise (more lies), and plenty of being a no-life.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE SMALL MAMMAL[/p]Marten.

AND WHAT DO YOU THINK OF MONKAT'S NIPPLES?![/p]I wonder how much longer it will be until the chinese start making MonkatNipples-III-Upgrade-SDHC...


----------



## Devin (Jan 23, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> MonkatNipples-III-Upgrade-SDHC



We are still in beta, the adverse affect of his nipples on the atmosphere has prevented further progress.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

How did you become one then?[/p]Completed a high-level quest and earned 2,400 EXP in the Art Of Humping Legs.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 23, 2011)

You have so much knowledge of technology. How'd you learn so much on the subject?

What are your opinions on the Windows NT OS?

What is your favorite OS and why?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

Would you go on the monkast?[/p]Not sure.


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 23, 2011)

Did you ever use those nudes you got in your email for ... well lets say extracurricular activities?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

You have so much knowledge of technology. How'd you learn so much on the subject?[/p]1 - Have no life.
2 - Read tech shit.
3 - Google terms I don't recognize.

That's really about it.

What are your opinions on the Windows NT OS?[/p]Crappy from a usability standpoint for end users, but it wasn't meant to be fully usable until XP.

What is your favorite OS and why?[/p]Windows 7, and because it's got a bunch of other technological advancements, but most importantly the ability to rearrange items in the task bar without an addon.  This has saved countless lives.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

Did you ever use those nudes you got in your email for ... well lets say extracurricular activities?[/p]Nah, I've got much better nudes than that.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 23, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> First KYT of Season 4 then, eh?[/p]My first KYT period.


You're menstruating?


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jan 23, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How'd you think his fur got so red?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 23, 2011)

WHAT... is your name?
WHAT....is your quest?
WHAT...is your favorite color!?!
WHAT...is wrong with our DSTT section?
WHAT....changes would you make to our forum if you had the chance to? 
WHAT....is the capital of Assyria?!
WHAT!?!...OH KAYYY!! /Lil Jon
WHAT...is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?
WHAT...are you here to do?
WHAT...is the most pleasing shape? I don't care what you choose; just choose one. 
WHAT...were we talking about?
WHAT...do I want for my birthday?
WHAT...is your experience level? ( 1 low to-5 high please) ((My dyslexia has NOTHING to do with my mistyping....))
WHAT... is your preferred operating system? 
WHAT....is your favored webbrowser? 
WHAT...the fuck are you doing at home on a Saturday night? 
WHAT... the hell am I doing by keeping this thread going?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

WHAT... is your name?[/p]Rydian Ryuu Morrison.

WHAT....is your quest?[/p]To seek the Holy Cuddle.

WHAT...is your favorite color!?![/p]Silver.

WHAT...is wrong with our DSTT section?[/p]It's a little-known fact that every DSTT-user was given their DSTT by their mothers shortly before they were sacrificed to a dragon, thus the incredible amount of personal feelings intertwined with every DSTT.  This power could be extracted and used to enchant many weapons, if only the DSTT owners could just bear to part with them.

WHAT....changes would you make to our forum if you had the chance to? [/p]Split the PS1/2/3 sections up, anything else I'd need more thought on.

WHAT....is the capital of Assyria?![/p]

WHAT!?!...OH KAYYY!! /Lil Jon[/p]I dun' get it.

WHAT...is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?[/p]An african or an anthropomorphic swallow?

WHAT...are you here to do?[/p]JUST GIVE ME THE BACON AND NOBODY GETS HURT!

WHAT...is the most pleasing shape? I don't care what you choose; just choose one. [/p]An anthropomorphic female snow leopard.
*drools*

WHAT...were we talking about?[/p]Lasers.

WHAT...do I want for my birthday?[/p]That package I've prepared?

WHAT...is your experience level? (1owl to-5 high please)[/p]EXP is rated in owls?  Must be part of the new expansion pack...
Wait experience in what?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I don't have sex very often.

WHAT... is your preferred operating system? [/p]Mnhh... Windows, but linux is a close second.

WHAT....is your favored webbrowser? [/p]Firefox.

WHAT...the fuck are you doing at home on a Saturday night? [/p]HAVING NO LIFE. ._.

WHAT... the hell am I doing by keeping this thread going?[/p]Delaying the inevitable demise of the 'temp by mere minutes.  A FRUITLESS ENDEAVOR!


----------



## haflore (Jan 23, 2011)

How are you right now?
How did you get so many posts!?!?
What fo you think of me?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

How are you right now?[/p]Ever so slightly thinking of maybe becoming horny in the next few hours.
May god have mercy on us all.

How did you get so many posts!?!?[/p]Having no life.

What fo you think of me?[/p]What light through yonder window breaks?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 23, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> How did you get so many posts!?!?[/p]Having no life.



Rydian serves an excellent Copypasta
C'est Manifique!


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

Well it's true. ._.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 23, 2011)

Rydian, you know quite well that this could become a furry thread within just a couple of posts. 
But you seem to be capable of preventing that happening. 
How do you do it?


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 23, 2011)

Why are Furry so disgusting ?


----------



## Terminator02 (Jan 23, 2011)

Why are Furry so sexy ?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 23, 2011)

Romeo and Juleit wasn't a romance, it was in fact a dark comedy.  True or False?
British comedy or American comedy?
Seen any good films lately?
Watching any good shows on telly at the mo?
Paris Hilton's famous.  Is that proof of the ever growing stupidity of the human race?
I farted, and it felt good.  No question, just wanted to share.
What type of music do you listen to generally?
Anime, over-rated?
Anime, shouldn't it just be called Japanese cartoons?
Captain Caveman or Hong Kong Phooey?
Quick Draw McGraw or Yogi Bear?
What do you mean you've never watched the cartoon Underdog?
Famous person you'd most like to punch in the face?
Will you shave your head and join my skinhead army?


----------



## Mazor (Jan 23, 2011)

Which, if any, programming languages do you know?

What do you think of Unix-likes?

What is your favorite homebrew?


----------



## toguro_max (Jan 23, 2011)

1) How many teeths are on your avatar's mouth?
2) Why most of the good american shows (cartoons or not) are canceled?
3) Why is the Pi number so long?
4) Is there any pratical use for the Fibonacci sequence?
5) Sally Accorn or Amy Rose?
6) Do you thing that game's design nowadays are inferior to the old days' ones?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 23, 2011)

What do you think of Justin Bieber?
Favorite Temper?
Do you really look like your profile pic?
Do you know me in any way?
Does Dora have subliminal messaging?
Color blind?
Are you good in math?
Left or right brain dominant?
Have you watched The Room?
Is Spongebob gay?
Do you like Michael Jackson?
What's your fave movie genre?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello, love! How are you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Which would you prefer, half naked or completely naked?
Will you ever stop flashing people, including me?
If not, why not?
If you went streaking and your family found out then questioned you about it, what would your explanation be?
How many programming languages do you know?
How long did it take for you to learn as much as you do about coding?
Why did you want to learn how to code?
Do you care about what people think or does it depend on the person?
If you were into S&M, which some furries are, which would you be? The S or the M? (No, the M doesn't mean monkat -_-)


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 23, 2011)

Sup?
Why so furry?
Facebook or Twitter?
You a nerd or geek?
PSP VS DSi?
Favorite DS Game?
Favorite PSP Game?
Do you know me?
Opinion on me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Why So Furry?
Apple?


----------



## RoMee (Jan 23, 2011)

what's up Rydian
let's get this started

-Are you a boy or girl?  be honest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-was Broke Back Mountain a good movie? 
-who's better at what they do, YWG or Normmatt?? *you can only pick one.*
-Elixirdream is the top (non-mod/admin) poster with over 10,000 post, are you planning to beat that?
-Can I borrow $20?
-what is this furry thingy people keep talking about?


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 23, 2011)

Why do you like the red fox/wolf as your avatar?
Why did you pick rydian as a name any origin?
Do you hate yourseLf for something?
Do you play an online game?
Do you like wasting money on the consoles you have?


----------



## Edgedancer (Jan 23, 2011)

1. How are you going?
2. Ever been travelling overseas?
3. Ever been to Australia? If no, do you want to? If yes, were did you visit?
4. Yay or Nay?
5. Do you know who I am?
6. How much wood could a woodchuck chuck, if a wouldchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jan 23, 2011)

1: Milk or Dark Choco?
2: Last drink that made you pee? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3: How's the feeling of knowing a lot about computers? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4: Do you love your parents? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5: Is there a girl who caught your heart?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

Rydian, you know quite well that this could become a furry thread within just a couple of posts. 
But you seem to be capable of preventing that happening. 
How do you do it?[/p]A healthy diet and plenty of sidetracking!


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

Romeo and Juleit wasn't a romance, it was in fact a dark comedy.  True or False?[/p]If you're the kind of person that laughs when somebody resurrects an army of zombie puppies, then yeah I guess... unless you're talking about how stupid they were, but that was back in the day when they thought the sun revolved around mars and chocolate actually could be used as building materials for a house.

British comedy or American comedy?[/p]British definitely.  American comedy can have it's funny moments, but god damn it always takes so much building up to it.  British comedy is one laugh after another.

Seen any good films lately?[/p]Nope, I don't really watch movies.  I tend to "feel" for the characters too much, so I get all pussy and cry at the sad parts and get all angry at the bad parts.  I don't really like to be like that in front of other people.  As for watching stuff myself, I watch some animated movies and the odd film or two every so often, but it's rare because I'm really picky.

Watching any good shows on telly at the mo?[/p]Nope, don't have a television upstairs here and I'm too lazy to get one.  Got enough stuff to keep track of as it is.

Paris Hilton's famous.  Is that proof of the ever growing stupidity of the human race?[/p]Is that the chick with the face, and the boobs, and the hair, and the shoes?
Or am I thinking of that other chick with the face?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I farted, and it felt good.  No question, just wanted to share.[/p]YOU ARE MY SOULMATE

What type of music do you listen to generally?[/p]Baroque!


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

Which, if any, programming languages do you know?[/p]PHP, and I used to be fluent in Ti-BASIC, but haven't used it in years.  There's other languages I've dabbled in, but not nearly enough to say I'm familiar with them.

What do you think of Unix-likes?[/p]The only one I've used is linux, and I like it.

What is your favorite homebrew?[/p]Tie between Cave Story, Moonshell, and PSP Filer.


----------



## Paarish (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello!
Wassup?
Why are you such a spammer? (7000 posts!?)
Which temper would you:
-shag?
-marry?
-kill?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

1) How many teeths are on your avatar's mouth?[/p]1,287

2) Why most of the good american shows (cartoons or not) are canceled?[/p]They use up all their creativity and jokes too quickly.

3) Why is the Pi number so long?[/p]Because you touch yourself at night.

4) Is there any pratical use for the Fibonacci sequence?[/p]Constructing a play of flowers?

5) Sally Accorn or Amy Rose?[/p]I'll go for the less psychotic one, thankyouverymuch.

6) Do you thing that game's design nowadays are inferior to the old days' ones?[/p]Not really.  People make claims of bad physics, but then go on to talk like super mario 1 was perfect.  It's got shitty physics.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

What do you think of Justin Bieber?[/p]I've never actually really see him or heard him sing or anything.

Favorite Temper?[/p]ProtoKun7.

Do you really look like your profile pic?[/p]Yup.

Do you know me in any way?[/p]Nope.  I know [o]of[/i] you, but we've never spoken.

Does Dora have subliminal messaging?[/p]BURN ALL THE BABIES DIE ROT HELL

Color blind?[/p]Nope.

Are you good in math?[/p]Ehhhh.

Left or right brain dominant?[/p]No clue!

Have you watched The Room?[/p]Nope.

Is Spongebob gay?[/p]He reproduces asexually.

Do you like Michael Jackson?[/p]Ehhh.

What's your fave movie genre?[/p]... lasers?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello, love! How are you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/p]Wondering when we married. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Which would you prefer, half naked or completely naked?[/p]Completely.  There's more situations in which you're half-naked and those tend to be more awkward... unless it's a swimsuit at the beach.  I love playing in the water.

Will you ever stop flashing people, including me?[/p]*lifts up his shirt* NEVAR!

If not, why not?[/p]Gotta' air out my fur every so often...

If you went streaking and your family found out then questioned you about it, what would your explanation be?[/p]What explanation is needed for running around naked?
Nobutreally, my mom and dad would laugh at me.  My grandma would be all " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ", but she's a prude.  My siblings would laugh, though one little sister would be all embarrassed.

How many programming languages do you know?[/p]I'd say just one, like I mentioned I haven't really used any others to a point of being familiar with them.

How long did it take for you to learn as much as you do about coding?[/p]Oh, a few years, but I'm not that serious about it and mostly make things for myself.

Why did you want to learn how to code?[/p]So that I, too, could make fancy NPCs and objects back when I played a player-run MMO.

Do you care about what people think or does it depend on the person?[/p]Depends on the person.  If it's somebody that judges on every little thing then fuck them, they're not going to be a good friend anyways... but if it's my wife of course I don't want her thinking I'm a terrible person.

If you were into S&M, which some furries are, which would you be? The S or the M? (No, the M doesn't mean monkat -_-)[/p]I don't actually know what that is... I know it's a term related to bondage and there's usually "top" and "bottom", but which is which and what the hell do the S and M stand for?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

Sup?[/p]Tall people.

Why so furry?[/p]It's January, still got mah winter coat.

Facebook or Twitter?[/p]I don't use either.

You a nerd or geek?[/p]Nerd.

PSP VS DSi?[/p]PSP for emulation, DSi for native games.

Favorite DS Game?[/p]Guh... Pokemon?

Favorite PSP Game?[/p]Burnout series.

Do you know me?[/p]Not personally.

Opinion on me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/p]Needs more sugar.

Why So Furry?[/p]A long long time ago, in a galaxy far away, naboo was under an attack.

Apple?[/p]Built more solidly than most other machines.  If I was given one I'd use it, but as far as their computers go I'd prefer a lenovo.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

-Are you a boy or girl?  be honest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/p]Hate to burst your bubble, but I have one of them penis-things.

-was Broke Back Mountain a good movie? [/p]Never saw it.

-who's better at what they do, YWG or Normmatt?? *you can only pick one.*[/p]Nhngfgmf.
Normmatt.

-Elixirdream is the top (non-mod/admin) poster with over 10,000 post, are you planning to beat that?[/p]My next postcount blog will be at 10,000.

-Can I borrow $20?[/p]Nope.

-what is this furry thingy people keep talking about?[/p]You'll learn when you're older, Timmy.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 23, 2011)

Why are you posting 5 posts when you could have done it in 1?


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 23, 2011)

1. Anime or Manga?

2. Favourite actor/actress?

3. If you could be any dinosaur, what would it be?

4. How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood? (didn't see this asked, foolish me)


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

Why do you like the red fox/wolf as your avatar?[/p]It's my character.

Why did you pick rydian as a name any origin?[/p]I forgot.  Sounded cool to me.

Do you hate yourseLf for something?[/p]Not really.

Do you play an online game?[/p]Subspace/Continuum.


Do you like wasting money on the consoles you have?[/p]I only have a DS/PSP, and for the PSP I don't buy new games for it, and for the DS I'll still working through my pokemon games...


----------



## Dter ic (Jan 23, 2011)

oh yay KYT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so what does it feel like to have threads that are stickied 

do you get complaints about your "strange furry avatar"

will you get a 3DS.

do you have a iPhone/iPod

if so what games do you have on it 

what flashcards do you have?

favourite food

drink?

what do you think sony will do about the current state of the PS3...

goodbye


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

1. How are you going?[/p]Little hungry.

2. Ever been travelling overseas?[/p]Nope, barely been outside of VA/FL,

3. Ever been to Australia? If no, do you want to? If yes, were did you visit?[/p]Never been, and don't really plan on it.  I'm not much for travel.

4. Yay or Nay?[/p]Nay, because I'm more apathetic than anything.

5. Do you know who I am?[/p]Yup.

6. How much wood could a woodchuck chuck, if a wouldchuck could chuck wood?[/p]If he held a saw in his little paw, a ton of wood he could.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

1: Milk or Dark Choco?[/p]Milk.

2: Last drink that made you pee? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/p]Water.  I drink a lotttt of fluids.

3: How's the feeling of knowing a lot about computers? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/p]Annoying.  I can't have a conversation with normal people because I'm constantly correcting their misinformation.

4: Do you love your parents? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/p]Yes.

5: Is there a girl who caught your heart? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/p]Yeah, took me 84 stitches to get it back in.  Then again I confused my doctor with a rabid dog I found in the gutter, that might have had something to do with it.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello![/p]Yo dawg.

Wassup?[/p]Still hungry.

Why are you such a spammer? (7000 posts!?)[/p]I post in all sorts of threads and I'm constantly answering quastions, actually.

Which temper would you:
-shag?[/p]Stephapanda.

-marry?[/p]Unsure.

-kill?[/p]Unsure.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

Why are you posting 5 posts when you could have done it in 1?[/p]'Cause I'm answering different people.  You can only have five quotes per post.


----------



## prowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Why so [P= ]?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

1. Anime or Manga?[/p]Nhhh, I prefer anime if it goes with the story and doesn't have a lot of useless filler.  I don't mind SOME filler that's written by the original author that explains more of the mythos or backstory, but a lot of it's just crappy.  Anyways I like anime over manga because it's sometimes hard to tell what's going on in manga, especially in stuff like D.Gray Man where half the characters look alike in fight scenes.

2. Favourite actor/actress?[/p]Whoever that author chick is from that movie about the tax guy and his watch and that baker chick.

3. If you could be any dinosaur, what would it be?[/p]One of the huge skeletal ones in a museum.  Then when all the kids are walking around I could fart and they'd blame it on each other.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

so what does it feel like to have threads that are stickied[/p]Eh.  I've got stickies on other forums.

do you get complaints about your "strange furry avatar"[/p]Not as much as you'd expect.

will you get a 3DS.[/p]I'm unsure.  Maybe later, when I have a good job and some money for entertainment.

do you have a iPhone/iPod[/p]Nope.

what flashcards do you have?[/p]Acekard 2i.

favourite food[/p]Mostly anything that's a mic of meat, cheese, grain, and sauce.  Lasagna's a favorite.

drink?[/p]Pink lemonade, cream soda, root beet...

what do you think sony will do about the current state of the PS3...[/p]Threaten about as much as they legally can to scare people into not using it.

goodbye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/p]But... but we only just met!


----------



## The Pi (Jan 23, 2011)

Do you like turtles?

Do you rage too easily?

Why the fur?

*Why the fur?*


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

Why so [P= ]?[/p]You see, when a man and a woman love each other very much...


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jan 23, 2011)

What was the last game you played?

Why aren't you a mod yet?

What song best describes your life?


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 23, 2011)

Are you a dog?
Why are you a ranga?
Why do you have a site?
Are you a super-hero?
Do you speak Chinese?
Do you like ice-cream?
Are you hungry?
Do you want something to eat?
What do you want?
So ice-cream?
You say i don't listen?
You say you will stab me?
You say i should start running?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

Do you like turtles?[/p]Not really.  This may stem from when I was young and my mom found a box turtle in the back yard and put it in a box for me for a day but it kept trying to bite me.

Do you rage too easily?[/p]About some things yes.  Most things I'm chill with, but I hate repeating myself.

Why the fur?[/p]It's winter, man. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Why the fur?*[/p]When it's not winter the answer will change to "FASHION STATEMENT".
No animals were harmed in the making of this Rydian.


----------



## emigre (Jan 23, 2011)

What the hell is happening Godammit?!

My sister bought me some sausages, any ideas on what to cook?

Beatles or the Stones?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

What was the last game you played?[/p]Super Princess Peach.

Why aren't you a mod yet?[/p]'Cause the 4th sign of the apocalypse is still not here?

What song best describes your life?[/p]I'm not sure on this.  My life is actually pretty damn boring.  Probably some instrumental.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

Are you a dog?[/p]Nope.

Why are you a ranga?[/p]I'm not?

Why do you have a site?[/p]To showcase the art I've gotten and to hold my various projects (including forum signatures).

Are you a super-hero?[/p]No.  Though if there was a Rydian-signal, the entire population would go running...

Do you speak Chinese?[/p]Nope, only american-english.

Do you like ice-cream?[/p]Without nuts or chewy bits, yes.  Raspberry Road Runner and Moose Tracks Fudge are my favorites.

Are you hungry?[/p]Still, yes... cooking a little pizza right now, though.

Do you want something to eat?[/p]Yes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What do you want?[/p]Pizza.

So ice-cream?[/p]I mean yes, ice cream. >>;

You say i don't listen?[/p]Your face.

You say you will stab me?[/p]MY face.

You say i should start running?[/p]Ever seen Homeward Bound: The Incredible Journey?  I always liked that movie.


----------



## Nujui (Jan 23, 2011)

Why Did You Join GBAtemp?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

What the hell is happening Godammit?![/p]JOHN WAS THE DEMONS

My sister bought me some sausages, any ideas on what to cook?[/p]Lasagna with sausage.

Beatles or the Stones?[/p]Never listened to either.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

Why Did You Join GBAtemp?[/p]To argue with Dark^'^Knight about the best ways to find a DS/Lite to apply the 1.4 update to the Acekard 2i.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 23, 2011)

You said the fur is for winter, does this mean you will be naked in summer?

Who is your favourite music composer?

Who is your favourite pianoplayer?

What is your favourite classical music piece?

What does the word 'furry' mean to you?

Why am I so goddamn sexy in my profile pic?


----------



## PeregrinFig (Jan 23, 2011)

Do you know who I am?

How do you seem to know so much about computers?

Do you liek my avatar?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

You said the fur is for winter, does this mean you will be naked in summer?[/p]Nah, it's a fashion statement then.

Who is your favourite music composer?[/p]Royksopp?

Who is your favourite pianoplayer?[/p]AstralBee.

What is your favourite classical music piece?[/p]Canon.

What does the word 'furry' mean to you?[/p]Depends on the context.

Why am I so goddamn sexy in my profile pic?[/p]http://famousfanboy.blogspot.com/2010/08/supermans-secret-identity-in-defense-of.html





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Possibly the least satisfying explanation for the success of Clark's disguise came in 1978, in Superman #330.  In this issue it's revealed that Clark is unwittingly hypnotising everyone he meets to see him as a skinny wimp whenever he wears his glasses.


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 23, 2011)

Why is furry so disgusting ?

why dint you answer my last question ?

Are you a sonic webaboo ?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 23, 2011)

Are you getting a 3DS at launch?
Do you play Street Fighter?
Do you play Minecraft?
Favourite Game?
Worst Game?
Do you like poutine (food)?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

Do you know who I am?[/p]A bit.

How do you seem to know so much about computers?[/p]Having no life, and using google.

Do you liek my avatar?[/p]It's funny.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

Are you getting a 3DS at launch?[/p]Nope.

Do you play Street Fighter?[/p]Nah, not much into fighting games.

Do you play Minecraft?[/p]Nah, my computer can't run it.

Favourite Game?[/p]Subspace/continuum.

Worst Game?[/p]Not sure, but a couple of NES games were terrible.

Do you like poutine (food)?[/p]Never had it.  Looks weird though.


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 23, 2011)

why dint you answer my last question ? ??????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 23, 2011)

Do you know who I am?
What do you think of me?
Have you ever tried lasagna with fish?
Lasagna with ifish?
Are you hungry right now?
Have you ever ate a buffalo burger?


----------



## Scott-105 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello?

Know me? If so, like me?

How do you have so many posts in so little time?

Do you prefer retro gaming, or new gaming?

If GBAtemp were to randomly disappear, what would you do?

That's all for now.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 23, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> why dint you answer my last question ? ??????????????????????????????????????????









Do you know me?

What you think about me?

What games you want for the 3DS?

What color you want the 3DS be?


----------



## Kwartel (Jan 23, 2011)

DO YA KNOW MEZZZZ?!?!?!?!?! [/noob]
What do you think of all the gay people on the Temp? (no offence on my side)


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

Do you know who I am?[/p]A bit.

What do you think of me?[/p]Needs more mayo?

Have you ever tried lasagna with fish?[/p]Nope.  I have tried tuna (no mayo) with macaroni and cheese, and it's surprisingly awesome.

Lasagna with ifish?[/p]Nothx.

Are you hungry right now?[/p]Not anymore.

Have you ever ate a buffalo burger?[/p]Nope, I've heard it's really good.


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 23, 2011)

ANSWER MY QUESTIONS

why dint you answer mine last one ? 
I WANT ANSWERS


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jan 23, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> ANSWER MY QUESTIONS
> 
> why is furry sick
> 
> ...



The hells a webaboo?
____________________
Anyway, any games you're excited for?
Anything other than games you're excited for?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 23, 2011)

On the scale of 1 to 100 how sexy are you?
Would you EOF Monkat's ass?
Do you need to grin to get it in? (Wagon Wheels ¬_¬)
BBM or Pingchat?
Human Cheese (visit Gizmodo) or regular Cheese?
Meals on Wheels or Microwaveable Meals?
Thoughts on me? :3 :3 :3
Aren't I awesome?
Aren't you awesome?
I bet you can't lick your elbow. Can you?


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 23, 2011)

Coffee or tea?
Hot dog or hamburger?
Bath or shower?
Favorite TV channel?
Favorite homebrew of all time any platform?
Favorite game of all time any platform?
3DS or PSP2?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How are you?
Do you know The Catboy?
How many fingers am I holding up?
Am I cute?
If you knew me, you buy me a beer?
Would you buy me a Monster?
What about a Monster energy drink?
Some new shoes?
How many hairs is on the human head?
Yes or no?
Maybe?
Pokemon or Digimon?
90's or 00's?
Do you not agree that music is just horrible these days?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

Know me? If so, like me?[/p]*shrug*

How do you have so many posts in so little time?[/p]There's always threads to post in.

Do you prefer retro gaming, or new gaming?[/p]I don't really mark a difference.  There's old games, and current games.  I don't play that many current games because I only have a DS/PSP.

If GBAtemp were to randomly disappear, what would you do?[/p]Just focus more on my main forum.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jan 23, 2011)

Wait...so you have a main forum?? 

Thinking of how many posts you must have on there makes my head spin..


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thoughts on me? 
Which Virginia?
Do you think our world is spinning out of control?
Do you think monkat is the AIDs of the temp.
Looking at the date you signed up and seeing the posts you have. Would you considered yourself a spammer?


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Jan 23, 2011)

so Rydian is a pretty cool guy,he nerds and doesn't afraid of anything?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

Do you know me?[/p]Sort of.

What you think about me?[/p]Needs more swiss.

What games you want for the 3DS?[/p]Pokemon?

What color you want the 3DS be?[/p]Black, Silver, and Rainbow, just to see who buys the rainbow one.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

DO YA KNOW MEZZZZ?!?!?!?!?! [/noob][/p]Of course I do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What do you think of all the gay people on the Temp? (no offence on my side)[/p]*shrug?*
I know lots of gay people.


----------



## Searinox (Jan 23, 2011)

Can I convert you from straight to bi?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

Anyway, any games you're excited for?[/p]Ninokuni?
Also Solatobro or whatever.

Anything other than games you're excited for?[/p]The re-release of the wilderness for runescape?


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 23, 2011)

What kind of furry persona do you see me as having based on my photos in Temper Pics?

Mac, Windows or Linux?

Have you watched my video on youtube.com/jamandhiscam?

On a scale of 1 to Britney Spears getting out of a car, how shameless was that plug?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

On the scale of 1 to 100 how sexy are you?[/p]Pi?

Would you EOF Monkat's ass?[/p]My handwriting is terrible.

Do you need to grin to get it in? (Wagon Wheels ¬_¬)[/p]wut

BBM or Pingchat?[/p]Never used either.

Human Cheese (visit Gizmodo) or regular Cheese?[/p]SWISS.

Meals on Wheels or Microwaveable Meals?[/p]The first.  I've delivered them, and damn they look good.

Thoughts on me? :3 :3 :3[/p]Needs more... uh... less... uh...

Aren't I awesome?[/p]HEY LOOK, A DISTRACTION!

Aren't you awesome?[/p]HEY LOOK, A TICRISS!

I bet you can't lick your elbow. Can you?[/p]I can't.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

Coffee or tea?[/p]Tea definitely.  Not a coffee drinker.

Hot dog or hamburger?[/p]Hm... I like hamburgers better, but lots of people don't drain the grease so it get the bun all nasty soggy, in those cases I like hotdogs.

Bath or shower?[/p]Shower.

Favorite TV channel?[/p]History.

Favorite homebrew of all time any platform?[/p]Cave Story.

Favorite game of all time any platform?[/p]Continuum.

3DS or PSP2?[/p]Hm... 3DS.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Jan 23, 2011)

me or Monkat?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/p]Yo cat.
See I did it right this time!

How are you?[/p]Little thirsty.

Do you know The Catboy?[/p]No duh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How many fingers am I holding up?[/p]WAIT THAT'S NOT A FINGER

Am I cute?[/p]2 str8 2 answer

If you knew me, you buy me a beer?[/p]Nope, I don't really condone drinking.

Would you buy me a Monster?[/p]Depends on your defini-

What about a Monster energy drink?[/p]Oh.
Yes.

Some new shoes?[/p]I generally lack disposable income.

How many hairs is on the human head?[/p]More than -1.
And that is a fact.

Yes or no?[/p]Yes.

Maybe?[/p]Sometimes.

Pokemon or Digimon?[/p]Pokemon.

90's or 00's?[/p]Uh... 90's.

Do you not agree that music is just horrible these days?[/p]Royksopp says hi.


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 23, 2011)

Have you seen me around the forums?

What's your favorite emoticon on the 'temp?

What is the solution to world hunger?

Have you ever influenced another person to become a furry?

What are your favorite forums?

Do you pirate games?

If you could turn your fur into any kind of food, what would you turn it into?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

Wait...so you have a main forum?? 

Thinking of how many posts you must have on there makes my head spin..[/p]88,956.


----------



## Exaltys (Jan 23, 2011)

What do you think of me?

Favorite animal? (Trick question, every person's favorite animal is the penguin)
Dragon Quest?
Dragon Quest Monsters 1?
Monster Hunter?
Peggle?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

Thoughts on me?[/p]Needs less pepper.

Which Virginia?[/p]The one in the US.

Do you think our world is spinning out of control?[/p]Not really.

Do you think monkat is the AIDs of the temp.[/p]He's non-conductive.

Looking at the date you signed up and seeing the posts you have. Would you considered yourself a spammer?[/p]No, but then again I'm from a forum where I have over 88,000 posts.  Small forums like thsi usually have members with small post counts, but on large ones there's a lot more to talk about.


----------



## MFDC12 (Jan 23, 2011)

what do you think of me?
did you lurk on gbatemp before joining?
do you have pets?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

so Rydian is a pretty cool guy,he nerds and doesn't afraid of anything?[/p]Spiders scare the shit out of me.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

Can I convert you from straight to bi?[/p]Unfortunately no.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

What kind of furry persona do you see me as having based on my photos in Temper Pics?[/p]I've never actually seen.  I don't go in that thread.

Mac, Windows or Linux?[/p]Windows/Linux.

Have you watched my video on youtube.com/jamandhiscam?[/p]Nope.

On a scale of 1 to Britney Spears getting out of a car, how shameless was that plug?[/p]As shameless as me rolling onto my back in a chick's lap to ask for a tummyrub.

About an 8.

*Posts merged*

me or Monkat?[/p]I'll get back to you on that...


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

Have you seen me around the forums?[/p]Yup.

What's your favorite emoticon on the 'temp?[/p]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What is the solution to world hunger?[/p]Shrink rays to make everybody tiny.  A banana could feed 500 people!

Have you ever influenced another person to become a furry?[/p]One or two.  Or three.  Or four.

What are your favorite forums?[/p]This and gaia.

Do you pirate games?[/p]Yup.

If you could turn your fur into any kind of food, what would you turn it into?[/p]BONES.
Normal food would be nasty, so I'd choose bones so I could be a living weapon.


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jan 23, 2011)

Your dream vacation?
What is your secret weapon to lure in the opposite sex?
What are your plans for tonight?
What is the one, single food that you would never give up?
What is your weirdest "quirk"?
Do you scream on roller coasters?
Why doesn't glue stick to the inside of the bottle?
Why is abbreviated such a long word?
Why is it that to stop Windows 98, you have to click on Start?
Why does a round pizza come in a square box?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

What do you think of me?[/p]Idunno', nothing bad though.

Favorite animal? (Trick question, every person's favorite animal is the penguin)[/p]Snow leopard.

Dragon Quest?[/p]Never played that much.

Dragon Quest Monsters 1?[/p]Never played at all.

Monster Hunter?[/p]Played it a bit, didn't like it, but will play again some time.

Peggle?[/p]Never played.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

what do you think of me?[/p]*shrug*

did you lurk on gbatemp before joining?[/p]For like 10 minutes.

do you have pets?[/p]Yup, two cats, but they're with my dad.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

Your dream vacation?[/p]Florida for a month?

What is your secret weapon to lure in the opposite sex?[/p]... I don't have one?

What are your plans for tonight?[/p]Playing a game with my little brother.

What is the one, single food that you would never give up?[/p]Cheese.

What is your weirdest "quirk"?[/p]Vagina scares me.

Do you scream on roller coasters?[/p]Nope.

Why doesn't glue stick to the inside of the bottle?[/p]Because it's moist.

Why is abbreviated such a long word?[/p]Why is an open door ajar, but an open jar isn't adoor?

Why is it that to stop Windows 98, you have to click on Start?[/p]Can also use the SUPER key.

Why does a round pizza come in a square box?[/p]They're easier to make.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 23, 2011)

If you used Pingchat, would the number of active tempers using it increase by at least one?

Why _don't_ you visit Temper Pics?
Is it to control yourself?

Also, I'm your favourite?

D'awww, I didn't expect that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, maybe you should use Steam or something. Agree/Disagree?

3rd Rock from the Sun? I'm watching it now.


----------



## monkat (Jan 23, 2011)

D-Do you maybe wanna watch my Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann movies with me?


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 23, 2011)

Why did you lie to us? --Insert monkats bald Rydian pic here--
Know who I am?
Do you still have your R4Super3DS$DS with flux capacitor?
Do you ever sleep?
Like DeadMau5?
Can I have All your money?
Why are you against affrilate links?


----------



## Traversal (Jan 23, 2011)

Why are there no more questions left to ask?

Why did that last question make no sense?

Which one do you think is better, cake, or pie?

Do you like cold pizza?

Are you ever bored?

When is the world going to end?

When is my TV going to explode?

Have you ever been out of your hometown?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

If you used Pingchat, would the number of active tempers using it increase by at least one?[/p]There would be a net loss, as some people hate me.

Why _don't_ you visit Temper Pics?
Is it to control yourself?[/p]Idunno', I just don't care that much?

Also, I'm your favourite?[/p]Yes.

D'awww, I didn't expect that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/p]Then the mind-altering alfalfa plants worked!

Also, maybe you should use Steam or something. Agree/Disagree?[/p]Why?  I can't play any of the games.

3rd Rock from the Sun? I'm watching it now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/p]I liked that, but haven't seen it in years.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

D-Do you maybe wanna watch my Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann movies with me?[/p]Already seen them.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

Why did you lie to us? --Insert monkats bald Rydian pic here--[/p]That pic is old, though I will get a haircut soon.

Know who I am?[/p]Yup.

Do you still have your R4Super3DS$DS with flux capacitor?[/p]That was somebody else's...

Do you ever sleep?[/p]Sometimes.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Like DeadMau5?[/p]Who?

Can I have All your money?[/p]Nowai.

Why are you against affrilate links?[/p]I think people should link to shops to help others, not themselves, though I do make exceptions.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 23, 2011)

Why are there no more questions left to ask?[/p]I ate them.

Why did that last question make no sense?[/p]I ate you.

Which one do you think is better, cake, or pie?[/p]I say a cake.  Pie is often filled with stuff I don't like.

Do you like cold pizza?[/p]No, gotta' have it hot.

Are you ever bored?[/p]When I'm doing crap I don't want to.

When is the world going to end?[/p]I can't give a date because we'll be too dead to bother counting time.

When is my TV going to explode?[/p]1995.

Have you ever been out of your hometown?[/p]Yeah, been across a few states.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 23, 2011)

Can I ask you a question?
Why did you join GBAtemp?
Did someone ask that question already?
Do you like me?
Do you like yourself?
Do you think monkat likes me?
Am I being egotistical right now?
Why did the chicken cross the road?
How did the chicken cross the road?
Where did the chicken cross the road?
When did the chicken cross the road?
Did the chicken cross the road?
Should I continue asking pointless questions?
Am I asking you too much questions?
Why do you have the "-ian" suffix in your name?
Why not another suffix?
Why am I asking this?

What's your opinion on this video:


Spoiler: video inside







Was that unrelated?
Am I boring you?
Should I make my questions more interesting?
Are you going to answer all my questions?
Why/Why not?

...that is all.


----------



## Jolan (Jan 23, 2011)

Can't I already ask you anything over MSN?
Why am I still doing this then?
Oh, right, this is what I'm supposed to do, right?
Well, uhm..let me think, will ya?

Do you think Toothtless is the cutest dragon ever?
Ever wanted to be a Dragon Rider?
Or is riding a badass Robot Unicorn better?
Always, I wanna be with you ?
Flash games always waste my time, what about yours?
I should be sleeping now, it's 1am, do you ever stay up late?
Batman takes 20 min naps 6 times per day, isn't Batman awesome?
Next game is Batman Arkham City...Hyped or not?
The previous one, Arkham Asylum was a Metroidvania, like that type of games?
Metroid > Castlevania, right?
Favourite Metroid game?
Are you going to mention Metroid Rule34 now?
I know your tricks, you're currently thinking of hot Metroid on Metroid actions, aren't you?
You lied about the previous answer, didn't you?
You like playing Castlevania, don't you?
Why is this turning into Metal Gear Solid dialogue?
Oh snap, TIME PARADOX, FISSION MAILED - Retry/Quit?
Snake, better than Bond or not?
If you were to start a Bromance with another temper of the same Gender, who would you pick and why?
Am I awesome for not asking even one question related to furries?
....FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU...


----------



## Rydian (Jan 24, 2011)

Can I ask you a question?[/p]As long as I can keep my pants on.

Why did you join GBAtemp?[/p]To argue with Dark^'^Knight

Did someone ask that question already?[/p]Yes.

Do you like me?[/p]Yes.

Do you like yourself?[/p]... sort of?

Do you think monkat likes me?[/p]In the pants.

Am I being egotistical right now?[/p]Not in the pants.

Why did the chicken cross the road?[/p]So nobody would notice it crapping itself.

How did the chicken cross the road?[/p]ROCKET POWERED FARTS

Where did the chicken cross the road?[/p]123 Oak Tree Lane, Vorha, State, Country

When did the chicken cross the road?[/p]5 seconds from now (which will not be after I submit this post).

Did the chicken cross the road?[/p]It wasn't alive at the end, does that count?

Should I continue asking pointless questions?[/p]No,

Am I asking you too much questions?[/p]Yes.

Why do you have the "-ian" suffix in your name?[/p]it's not a suffix, it's part of the name.

Why not another suffix?[/p] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why am I asking this?[/p]To distract me while you worm your way into my brain.

BUT IT'S NOT GOING TO WORK, HAPPY BRAIN FISH!

What's your opinion on this video:


Spoiler: video inside






[/p]It's asian They Might Be Giants?

Was that unrelated?[/p]No.

Am I boring you?[/p]Yes.

Should I make my questions more interesting?[/p]Yes.

Are you going to answer all my questions?[/p]No.

Why/Why not?[/p]


----------



## Rydian (Jan 24, 2011)

Can't I already ask you anything over MSN?[/p]No, I refuse to answer stuff alllllll the time.

Why am I still doing this then?[/p]Because you know what will happen to your token hostage girlfriend if you don't.

Oh, right, this is what I'm supposed to do, right?[/p]AS THE SCRIPT SAYS!

Well, uhm..let me think, will ya?[/p]HEY LOOK, A DISTRACTION!

Do you think Toothtless is the cutest dragon ever?[/p]I've never seen the movie, but from the screenshots and art I don't really think so.
So to make up for it...
http://ilusien.deviantart.com/art/Toothless-172013331
Here's toothless in a steampunk outfit, with pancakes on his head, and bees.

Ever wanted to be a Dragon Rider?[/p]I'm afraid of heights.

Or is riding a badass Robot Unicorn better?[/p]Unicorns are terrible in bed.

Always, I wanna be with you ?[/p]I never played that game much.

Flash games always waste my time, what about yours?[/p]I like Gemcraft Chapter 0, but I keep getting stuck.

I should be sleeping now, it's 1am, do you ever stay up late?[/p]I've stayed up 24 hours many times.

Batman takes 20 min naps 6 times per day, isn't Batman awesome?[/p]In the pants.

Next game is Batman Arkham City...Hyped or not?[/p]No clue, not like I have anything to play it on.

The previous one, Arkham Asylum was a Metroidvania, like that type of games?[/p]I most certainly do.  No wonder people liked it so much.

Metroid > Castlevania, right?[/p]Ehhhh.  Older metroids > newer, and newer castlevania > older.

Favourite Metroid game?[/p]Super/3.

Are you going to mention Metroid Rule34 now?[/p]No, everybody knows Samus is hot and people will stick her in any sexual situation they can.  Hell, she even does Mario in a flash game.

I know your tricks, you're currently thinking of hot Metroid on Metroid actions, aren't you?[/p]I've seen Metroid on Horse action.

You lied about the previous answer, didn't you?[/p]Nope!

You like playing Castlevania, don't you?[/p]Yessss.

Why is this turning into Metal Gear Solid dialogue?[/p]Because you desperately want to get into my pants, while I just want to save your damn game.

Oh snap, TIME PARADOX, FISSION MAILED - Retry/Quit?[/p]Where's the leg hump option?

Snake, better than Bond or not?[/p]Yes.

If you were to start a Bromance with another temper of the same Gender, who would you pick and why?[/p]I am not at liberty to divulge such information.

Am I awesome for not asking even one question related to furries?[/p]But-

....FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU...[/p]Oh.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 24, 2011)

Who the hell do you think I am!?
Watch any other Mecha animu?
What do you think of Gundam?
Played Punch Out?
What kind of schizophrenic questions are these?
Who the hell is Slenderman?
Can I haz a cheezburgur?
Why doesn't my cat listen to me?
Are you Gundam?
Why does it hurt, when I peeeeee~?
Do you have a Gameboy Pocket?
Why am I struggling to come up with something funny?
Is this a question?
What IS wrong with Snake?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 24, 2011)

Who the hell do you think I am!?[/p]8-Bit WaliARIO

Watch any other Mecha animu?[/p]Not really.

What do you think of Gundam?[/p]Only seen the Wing series and that was years ago.

Played Punch Out?[/p]For a few minutes.

What kind of schizophrenic questions are these?[/p]Your (other) face.

Who the hell is Slenderman?[/p]Somebody who lives in the hearts of children everywhere... only to burst out of them as he matures, killing them in the process.

Can I haz a cheezburgur?[/p]Only if I have a spare.

Why doesn't my cat listen to me?[/p]You're not radiating pure rainbows out of your eyebrows.

Are you Gundam?[/p]... yes.

Why does it hurt, when I peeeeee~?[/p]Because you forgot to oil yourself.

Do you have a Gameboy Pocket?[/p]Nope.

Why am I struggling to come up with something funny?[/p]Because it's late.

Is this a question?[/p]I feel retarded for having to think about that for a moment.

What IS wrong with Snake?[/p]HE DOES NOT KNOW WHAT WOMEN TASTE LIKE


----------



## Sterling (Jan 24, 2011)

What is your opinion on me?

What is your opinion on my knowledge about "stuff".

Would you rate my dog if I "provided" pics?


----------



## monkat (Jan 24, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> What is your opinion on me?
> 
> What is your opinion on my knowledge about "stuff".
> 
> Would you rate my dog if I "provided" pics?



Answer these questions about me too.

Except I don't have a dog, so answer that question about my shlong.


----------



## mikeychunn (Jan 24, 2011)

Who, what, when, where, and why not?

And do you play Maplestory? Name sounds awefully familiararar


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Which Virginia?[/p]The one in the US.


I meant East or West silly.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 24, 2011)

What is your opinion on me?[/p]You're pretty cool.
I liked your older name, but now I'm used to your new one and can't remember your old.

What is your opinion on my knowledge about "stuff".[/p]Your choice of mustard on fries is a blasphemy to all I hold dear.

Would you rate my dog if I "provided" pics?[/p]As long as they're not all myspace-style.
You know what, you should totally do that for laughs.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 24, 2011)

What is your opinion on me?[/p]You spam way too much... but unlike most of the other spammers, I know you're a good person.  Most people see only your spam... and I see _mostly_ your spam, but as active as I am here there have been a few posts of yours that have let me see you're a good person.  While you do play the attention-whore, you're _playing_ it.  You're not like the others people may mentally associate you with.  You're the smart guy that's bored and hyper so you become the class clown, so to speak.

What is your opinion on my knowledge about "stuff".[/p]I swear to god if you forget to slice the sandwich at a 45-degree angle one more time I'm going to smack you so hard your grandkids will taste my fingernails.

Would you rate my dog if I "provided" pics?[/p]I'm not humping any legs.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 24, 2011)

Who, what, when, where, and why not?[/p]Mr. Mustard didn't murder Piggy Licious yesterday in the pool room because she farted and it scared him off.

And do you play Maplestory? Name sounds awefully familiararar[/p]Nope.
[url=http://rydian.net/contact/]http://rydian.net/contact/[/url]


*Posts merged*



			
				Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


orite
East.


----------



## salnaruto2 (Jan 25, 2011)

What about North, South, middle east, far west Virginia?


----------



## geoflcl (Jan 25, 2011)

Howdy, good ol' Rydian!

(Insert polite and generic "How have you been?" question here)


Is there anything you're looking forward to as of late?

On the other hand, is there something you've been dreading?


On a lighter note, what, in your opinion, is the most underrated game?

Also, what, in your opinion, is the most underrated film?


Have you a life goal that you shoot for? If so, what is it?

How do you feel about the current state of the world today?


Thanks, broseph!


----------



## Rydian (Jan 25, 2011)

What about North, South, middle east, far west Virginia?[/p]East.  I loves me some beaches.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 25, 2011)

Howdy, good ol' Rydian![/p]Yo dawg.

(Insert polite and generic "How have you been?" question here)[/p]I'm out of apple juice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Is there anything you're looking forward to as of late?[/p]Not that much?

On the other hand, is there something you've been dreading?[/p]My first psychology quiz (next week).

On a lighter note, what, in your opinion, is the most underrated game?[/p]Live A Live?

Also, what, in your opinion, is the most underrated film?[/p]Don't really know, I rarely watch films?

Have you a life goal that you shoot for? If so, what is it?[/p]To... help people?  Now that I think about it most of what I do is helping people.  On the other forum I'm on my main thing is the tech support section.
Here there's people like originality that do a fantastic job so I rarely post in the section section.

How do you feel about the current state of the world today?[/p]Idunno', I'm sort of... self-sheltered?  I don't get out much.


----------



## King Zargo (Jan 25, 2011)

Are you Batman?


----------



## mechadylan (Jan 25, 2011)

Am I too late to ask some questions?

Are you secretly a "'sheep' mod." in wolves' clothing?

Can I "kick it?"

Will the Earth ever fall?

...and of course, "What do you think of me?"


----------



## Narayan (Jan 25, 2011)

Is this how KYT is?

Too much questions to be asked?

Do you wanna skip some questions?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 25, 2011)

Are you Batman?[/p]No.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 25, 2011)

Am I too late to ask some questions?[/p]Yes.

Are you secretly a "'sheep' mod." in wolves' clothing?[/p]I'm just going to say "yes", because I'm a normal user and my info can't be trusted. ^^

Can I "kick it?"[/p]No.

Will the Earth ever fall?[/p]... no?

...and of course, "What do you think of me?"[/p]Who are you?


----------



## Sterling (Jan 25, 2011)

There is one thing we need to get cleared up nao: I hate mustard. I hate it. Catsup all the way. :yayketchup:

Previous username = Sterl500.


----------



## King Zargo (Jan 25, 2011)

What gets you more excited. Talking cats or talking dogs?


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 25, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> What is your opinion on me?[/p]You spam way too much... but unlike most of the other spammers, I know you're a good person.  Most people see only your spam... and I see _mostly_ your spam, but as active as I am here there have been a few posts of yours that have let me see you're a good person.  While you do play the attention-whore, you're _playing_ it.  You're not like the others people may mentally associate you with.  You're the smart guy that's bored and hyper so you become the class clown, so to speak.


I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this description of him so much.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Aaaaaand, we're in to added time! Thoughts on the game so far?

I've just noticed. Daaaaaaave, did you quote the KYT info from one of the threads that glitched into total lower case?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry folks but this session's over now!  If you want to answer the final few questions then send me PM when you see me on-line Rydian and I'll sort it out.

Next session : http://gbatemp.net/t276334-know-your-temps-jamstruth


----------

